# Removing Gunk from eyes and tore some skin



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

:sad: I damped the teary area around his eyes and proceeded to pull it out, but i think i still did it too roughly, there's a bit of red flesh exposed, no bleeding though i think.

What do i do now, i'm going to the vet on tuesday to remove his stitches for his neutering.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Removing gunk from around the eyes is a delicate operation. I use first a wet, rough cloth . . to dampen and gently scrub away some buildup. Tonka will abide this scrubbing now and doesn't pull away... much. lol

Once the whole are is damp u can gently scrape away some of the darker buildup that remains with a fingernail . . . gently!

Reddish skin??? Difficult to tell to tell 'skin' from the underside of the eyelids. 'Specially the bottom one. 'Cos this underside will be pink or reddish. 

If u actually did pull off some of that crusted, darker buildup and take a few hairs with it, u may indeed have pulled some skin off. If so, I would simply monitor it 'til u see the vet. If it is for sure an exposed patch of skin it's probably pretty tender and the dog will probably not wipe at it with it's paw.

Regardless, I wouldn't allow any scratching of the eye area by the dog 'til he gets to the vet. 

Probably nothing . . hope that's true . . best of luck!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Hopefully everything is ok!

When I have to get rid of ''eye boogies'' I take a washcloth (I keep one separate just for this specific task) and make sure it is wet enough to still be dripping, then hold it against the area to be cleaned. I try to get as much water on Baileys face as she will allow me, then let it sit for a couple of minutes to help loosen up the ''eye boogies'' I then use a soft bristle toothbrush (I keep a separate one of these too, just in case you're wondering!) Dip in toothbrush in warm water and gently brush away from the corner of the eye downward! Hope this helps for next time.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain's Opthalmologist recommends cotton balls, wet with warm water. This works well if your dog will lay her head in your lap to have her eyes done. Get the eye area wet and use patience; wipe gently away from the eye. I also use a wet washcloth and incorporate the eye cleaning with a more general face wash. Rain loves this.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Rain _would_ love a wet washcloth; I think she's part dolphin, or something. :smile: Beau, on the other hand, runs like the devil is after him if he even thinks you're approaching him with a washcloth, cottonball, tushywipe, etc.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Same, i have to catch him and say the word 'wipe face' after every meal 

I try to get some dampness into the eye gunk  But i won't touch them for some time now until it's healed or such


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I would wonder if the redness/irritation weren't already there from the eye gunk. Usually that is the case with dogs I groom. How long had the buildup been there and was there a lot of it? Is it possible that you pulled off a scab, perhaps from a scratchor something? Usually what I see as a groomer are dogs who haven't had their eyes cleaned out in a while...the eye gunk is quite large (the size of a pea) and hard, and sometimes yes it's attached to the skin. A lot of times there is some irritation underneath, probably from the wetness. I don't know how often you clean your babies eyes though. I just find it hard to believe that removing a day or two's worth of eye gunk would be so attached that it removes hair as it comes up!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Maximum a week old gunk, since i sent him for grooming before his neuter process.

The vet told me no bathing for 10 days, so in my stupid stupid brain, i thought no water, and didn't do anything. I think it's built up quite a bit as poodles tend to tear up alot.

I think i'll wait until after the stitches come off before i send him to shave his face. and wait for the hair to grow back again


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Some dogs tear up more than others.. However it will be ok till the vet sees it, just keep wiping it with a warm wet cloth... if you have eye rinse or opthalmic saline solution then you can wet the eye boogers and gently massage the boogie in your fingers without pulling away from the skin. When they are nice and soggie then you can gently pull them off.. Just keep them clean... point it out to your vet maybe he'll give you something for the irritation.. or maybe its not serious.. either way he'll tell ya .


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to the vet tomorrow to remove stitches.

He bites when i go near his face...i think he doesn't like it.. 

Luckily they knocked out his baby teeth, if not i wouldn't be able to bear his bites  Sharp little needles


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Rain _would_ love a wet washcloth; I think she's part dolphin, or something. :smile: Beau, on the other hand, runs like the devil is after him if he even thinks you're approaching him with a washcloth, cottonball, tushywipe, etc.





dcyk said:


> Same, i have to catch him and say the word 'wipe face' after every meal
> 
> I try to get some dampness into the eye gunk  But i won't touch them for some time now until it's healed or such


LOL ! After her dinner, Rain jumps up and down behind my computer chair and _barks_ 'til I get up and do it.


----------

